# mummy's



## tracey1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi all
I'm looking to meet new friends with children. I have a 3 year old daughter. Anyone out there living anywhere between Glyfada and Anavissos that would like to meet up some afternoons? 
Look forward to hearing from you.
x


----------



## Anna30 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Hi*



tracey1 said:


> Hi all
> I'm looking to meet new friends with children. I have a 3 year old daughter. Anyone out there living anywhere between Glyfada and Anavissos that would like to meet up some afternoons?
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> x


Sorry to dissappoint,i'm not in greece at the mo,but i would like to learn when you moved and are you happyier?
I would so appreciate a reply
Anna


----------

